# Quinn launch out-patient plan for UCD students



## NovaFlare77 (1 Oct 2010)

The HIA's news section says that Quinn have launched a plan called StudentCare to cover students for out-patient costs in the UCD medical centre.

There are no details on Quinn's website yet but the HIA's product comparison tool has information here - [broken link removed]. 

Basically, for €45 (18 years old or over), it'll cover 4 GP visits in UCD at €25 per visit, 2 psychiatric visits at €40 a go and 2 nurse visits at €10 a go. There's also a "Student Assistance Programme including counsellor assistance 24hrs, 5 face to face counselling sessions, telephone access to legal, financial and consumer advice."

This is an open enrolment product so technically anyone can join, but given that UCD Medical Centre seems to be the only recognised centre, in practicality it's only useful to UCD students.

For UCD students (or parents thereof), this might be something worth looking at, but NB there's NO hospital cover, and your existing health plan may already provide cover for GPs, psychiatrists and counselling.


----------

